# Bad Neighbor problems



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

I know ou guys hate this kinda drama but I need some advice.


I have a single bee hive in my back yard along one wall and severl stacks of unused Hive boxs and stuff stacked there too. (A swarm moved into one of those stacks last summer.) I've enjoyed watching them come and go and do their thing. Recently I've noticed that there was a large number of dead bees around the hive. I thought it was because of the cold spells we have been having off and on here in Phoenix and maybe the lack of food. Then a couple days ago I noticed something on the wall. It was a can of bug spray. The naghbor lady and her son have been straying poison on my bee hive and stored Hive equipment. When I confronted her about it yesterday to get her to stop, all she wanted to do was argue and twist my words around. She believes she has a right to do what ever she wants. She wouldn't agree to stop spraying poison on my stuff or listen to me telling her why she shouldn't do that or that she had no right to do so. She ended up calling the cops thinking that they would do something for her. 

The cop showed up. got her side of the story. Got my side of the story. I was told that technicly I had the right to sue her for any damage she may have caused and that he would tell her to stop spraying my property. he took a report and left. I know this isn't going to stop her. The cop told her che could spray all she wanted on her property. I dont' think she'd care if she got over spray on my side of the wall.

She's nuts. No, really. She's been fighting with the people on the other side of her since she moved in. She called the cops on them sunday afternoon becaus they were making too much noice and she couldnt' sleep. All they were doing was sitting in their driveway, talking with friends and family and watching their kids play in the front yard. She went out and turned the hose on them. then called the cops to make them be more quiet.

If she is unhappy, she trys to make the people around her unhappy. I've known her my who life just about. She's my best friends Sister who just bought the house next to me a few months ago. I could write a book about all the drama she as caused with the family over the years. 

Any advice on how to deal with this would be a help. What options I might explore if legal action is required. Yeah. I know. get a layer. Going in with a plan would be a big help too.

The only proof I have that they poisoned the hive is the can of spray I found and their word that they did it. she admitted it to me when I asked her about it and then again to the cop when he asked her what was going on. 

the hive is still alive but I don't know for how long. from what I've seen and from what she said, they have been spraying out there since at least late October. First I noticed anything was late November. 

If worst comes to worst and I have to sue her, how do you figure the valoue of bees or the extent of the damage. I don't know exactly what got poisoned and how much. Most of the stuff is old med boxs with empty frames. All the frames were in reusable shape when I stacked everything. I threw away all the bad stuff. There was also a stacm of new Large boxes with drawn out frames I got from a friend who had a hive die on him. 

I plan to move the stuff to another part of the yard where it would be harder for her to get to but still, some of those wasp strays shoot 20 feet from the can so it is impossable for me to keep things compleatly out of her reach.

Seems like I have no choice but to assume everything has been poisoned and not reusable. I dont' think a good scrubbing and a fresh coat of paint would remove the poison.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

I"m going to answer here and hope I'm not misleading you. If I am someone will come along here and correct my assumption shortly. 

For the most part the spray probally will be contained to the bottom box. I doubt she's brave enough to lift all the lids and spray entirely. 

The half-life on most sprays are relatively short. 

I would definately soap and water scrub the boxes that are empty. I would toss the frames. 

I would try as hard as possible to save the remaining bees. 

And I most definately would look into small claims court. With the police statement that she had sprayed your equiptment, you should be able to get a judgement in your favor for replacement price of bees and equiptment. 

Dollar value unless it was 10 or more hives is not worth a lawyer. 

I would take her to court for no other reason than she thinks she can destroy your property. We aren't talking bees in a tree. We're talking established hive and it would take an idiot to not realize that you are keeping them purposefully. 

this is why I live in the middle of nowhere with no neighbors. wow.. people.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Inventory all of your equipment, price it a 50% of new and take her to small claims court. Get the police report and use the cops as your evidence that she trespassed and admitted destroyed your property. 

Money talks with people like that. Put the screws to her and give her something to be bitter about..................money.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Can you move your hives and equipment to the opposite property line? Then she'd have to tresspass across your land to get to the hives. Also, would relocate hives out from under her nose. You might even get a picture of her. That's something. Get a motion activated, night vision camera. Get a pic of her slinking across your lawn at night.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Can you move your hives and equipment to the opposite property line? Then she'd have to tresspass across your land to get to the hives. Also, would relocate hives out from under her nose. You might even get a picture of her. That's something. Get a motion activated, night vision camera. Get a pic of her slinking across your lawn at night.


This is what I would do.

You might also want to put up a no trespassing sign just for good measure.

I'm not sure I would take her to court right off, seems like it might be a loosing proposition money wise. The other factor is these type of folks are usually not wired right, that is you take her to court then in her mind she going to have to get back at you. They never see what they do as wrong, it's always someone else s fault. 

K


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

1. Move them to the farthest point in your yard from her.
2. Buy a really good $20.00 Junk Yard Dog.
3. Video her "inter-acting" with Junk Yard Dog.
4. Post a link here to video for :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

If she admitted trespassing and vandalizing your property, why didn't you have her arrested? Then again, you're going to have to live with her as a neighbor, until who knows when. And, she's your best-friend's sister? Can't he/she talk some sense into the lady?

If it was me, based on the circumstances, even though she wins this round - I'd find somewhere else to put the bees - out of town. This could easily escalate into an all-out war with her and her son, and you don't want enemies for neighbors. We had one of those psychos growing up, who'd throw bricks over the fence at us kids (we were 4-6 years old at the time).

I'm glad I don't have neighbors who aren't 1/2 mile down the road. Nuts.

MM


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

Show-me said:


> Inventory all of your equipment, price it a 50% of new and take her to small claims court.


Why would you need to price the equipment at 50%? Someone whould have to replace the equipment and it should not be the problem of the owner if it was destroyed by a neighbor. I would expect all to be replaced, loss of honey crop, and compensation for time and aggravation. Then I would let the judge go from there. Money is the only way to get through a twisted mind. :lookout:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bryon said:


> If worst comes to worst and I have to sue her


Give me a scenario where you would have to sue her. Over a hive or two of bees? Take action, but stay away from the courts.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

The only bad thing about staying out of court is there would be no paper trail for future events... In legal situations there must be a paper trail or it did not happen. I agree it is best to not get into court battles with neighbors, but when you have someone doing harm to your property and they think they are in the right... they have a problem to begin with and chances are you would have more trouble from these types of people. We had a neighbor that would shoot at us (or in the air) when I was younger. Last year he pulled a gun and held my uncle and I at gun point. When we went to court.. The DA said since there was no documentation on the other events, it was as if they did not happen. Which my word did hold some weight with the judge. Now I'm not saying someone killing bees is the same as holding someone at gun point, but the legal actions are the same. BTW I have had no more trouble with my neighbors since.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Docking said:


> The only bad thing about staying out of court is there would be no paper trail for future events...


There _is _a paper trail - his neighbor called the cops (the gall - she was in the wrong, and she called the cops?). Anyway, there's a police report.

Avoid any confrontation with this woman. Sounds like she is not the sharpest blade in the drawer, one brick short of a load, not the brightest bulb in the pack... :lookout:

MM


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

that is true, there is a report. and that will help you when you have trouble.. I guess I was more refering to other people who have trouble with this person. polioce reports don't follow people's record, they just stay at the station unless someone has the report number to recall it. You are right to avoid this person since you have a report. I just have a peeve with people destroying property and getting away with it...  have probs being forced to do something I don't want to do because of stupidity


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a tough call. Obviously, there's no reasoning with this person, but I don't think I'd just do nothing. Why would you have to sue? Wouldn't what she did be considered a criminal act? trespassing, destruction of property? As far as the values of equipment, I would consider it worth more than the cost of new equipment. You have bees and brood, possibly stored honey, and drawn out frames. How much is an established hive worth? Loss of income if you sell honey? I'd at least get a copy of the police report, maybe move your hives to the far side like Mike suggested, although some ordinances limit how close you can be to other properties. This person is a psycho who hopefully doesn't own any guns.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

First, I would not ask someone who has nothing to lose for advice. Most likely you will get advice that is going to cost you in some way. The way I would handle a situation like this is to avoid the problem source and then be creative and put the bees in or around something so the neighbor doesn't know they are there. Final satisfaction will be yours with minimum of grief. Neighbor cant argue alone.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Nut Case!*

Had about the same deal happen to us a few years back.
Had a yard next to the edge of town for years & this " Nut Case " tried to hire another beek friend to poision the entire yard.
For an whopping $50 bucks no less.
At the time I believe ther were a dozen hives or so in the yard 200 yards from her house.
She was upset that the bees woud use her bird bath to drink & scare the birds away & then they cound not watch them drink.
The following day I went to the city attorney & the county sheriff to explain the story.
They called the person who was contacted to posion the bees to confirm the story.
Told the sheriff to sit back a couple of blocks & watch me as I went to her place to confront her.
Yes she was a nut case.
I walked back to the bird bath ( that had birds drinking from it ) & allowed a couple of bees to climb on to my slightly sweetened hand & then walked to the house to show her how tame the bees were.
She freeked just as the sheriff drove into the drive way to see as to what was going on.
Her husband was at the local coffee shop and had made the mistake of gloating as to what he & his wife had done.
Long story short this retired couple did not last to much longer in town after I went to all the city fathers to tell the story.
My advice is toget the city attorney involved.
Go over the police report with him or her & contact your nut case as to what type of 
monetary damages you are looking at.
Yes it a scare tatic but the bottom line is unless this person moves out & away from you as my nut case did your going to have to live with her as a neighbor.
And unless the scare works & she does a 180, well good luck.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Assuming nut-jobs like this are not easily deterred by lawsuits - how about these options.

I understand that with a range of 20 feet you'll have a hard time getting your hives far enough away. Any chance you could build a small barrier, say 10 feet in front of your hives so that she'd be forced to spray at such an angle that she will not be able to reach your hives? A fence, a hedge, or perhaps a mirror so she can see her own hateful face?

Also, be sure to face the hive entrance AWAY from where she can spray. While spraying the back of the woodenware is not good, it won't be nearly as deadly as spraying the entrance.

What about motion detector lights that will trigger if she approaches the fence at night. I think that's a good idea - bees or not! You can also get a motion detector sprinkler - not sure, perhaps in a pet catalogue. Designed to keep animals out of certain areas. You can't set it to spray her on her property - legally, but I'd set one up to go off if she trespassed onto your property, which she seems to have already done.

Do you have a flat roof on your house that she cannot reach or perhaps cannot see? Could you put your hive there? I know it would be a pain to go up and down a ladder, but you could tie honey supers to a rope and lower them down. Make sure the roof will bear the weight of the hives and yourself too.

Ever think of giving her honey from the bug spray hive?!  Just kidding.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

12 + Bird shot...... j/k, you ever thought about some AHB'S? Sorry had to add that too. I would send her certified letter requesting Money for damage. Then if all all else fails go to Magistrate court. Would probely be enough to scare her. Make sure you can legally keep bees in your area. Also you might want to get the other neighbors involved and on your side.............. Oh, and you can fine some fine PitBulls at the pound........


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

According to one site I googled, in Arizona it is "a Class 6 felony to apply pesticides on property you do not own without an SPCC license." I suggest you read here then contact the county attorney and the attorney general for relief.
http://www.sb.state.az.us/



> 32-2327. Injunctive relief
> In addition to all other remedies, the acting director, either through the attorney general or
> the county attorney, may apply to the appropriate court for an order enjoining any act or
> practice that appears to constitute a violation of this chapter or rules adopted pursuant to
> ...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Get a dedicated notebook and write down every incident. Times, dates, details. May come in handy later, and you will not be able to remember.

I, too, have a nut-case neighbor, who does not seem to understand the meaning of "private property" unless it's his. He runs his ATV through my property, but yells at me for trailering my boat past his house (on a public road). Thank God he has not found my hives yet, but it's only a matter of time. He works with pesticides at the local nursery and scares me.

Keep us posted on your "nut case neighbor." I may have to take a lesson from your experiences.


----------



## JustBob (Jul 22, 2005)

*Let Her Face the Consequences of Her Actions*

Your neighbor sounds mildly to moderately mentally ill, a variety of anti-social disorder or worse to some degree. I would take her to small claims court. There will be little if any expense on your part as you will be representing yourself.

Some of the best advice I got in my 30 year career in law enforcement was from a pychiatric nurse. She said mentally ill people must experience the consequences of their actions. If they are out in society, then they have to abide by society's rule. If bad behavior means jail, civil court, or committment, so be it.

Now having said that, you will probably have an enemy for life who can make life even more miserable for you. But you can't use that fear to avoid dealing with her. It's her choice to engage in anti-social behaviors and she will have to reap the consequences. I've actually seen some great success stories when people are confronted by consequences of bad behavior, and to a large degree, that's what law enforcement is all about. 

JustBob


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

JustBob said:


> Now having said that, you will probably have an enemy for life who can make life even more miserable for you.


Which is why I suggested a possible easy way out. If the bees were re-located, and maybe some sort of visual barrier to her line of sight was put up or planted, it might be out of sight-out of mind. 

I've dealt with too many drug addicted/drunken/criminal types as a beekeeper/employer. They always want to get even with those they blame for their problems. It's always the employer's fault when they get fired or not called back. Better to choose the least provocative path...at least this time. If the problem persists, then there are other options.

Peace pipe? A jar of honey?? Or has it gone too far?


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I would suggest a tall privacy fence with a strand of electric fencing around the inside top. They won't be climbing over, and maybe out of site would eventually be out of mind. 
I would also consider a tall privacy fence around the hives themselves. 
I know it's an expense, but beats having her kill all your bees, over and over again. 

I can't believe the police didn't arrest her for spraying the neighbors with a hose. Around here that would be assault.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

If you talk to her again, let her know that bees that are sprayed get very agitated and will often fly around and attack and sometimes will swarm and land in a nearby yard or go into a house wall.

Maybe its too late for that though....


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

fight fire with fire......Get everyone around you into bee keeping. The more the merrier


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

get more bees...as many hives as you can legally have on that fence line. I would also press charges and take her and her son to court for the full value of all your equipment that now has pesticide on it, plus filing fees. once the judgement is made, even if she dosen't pay you....you might beable to garnish her wages.


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

Purchase the book Getting to Yes By Roger Fisher. This is an excellent book on negotiation, It may help when you are forced to speak with her.

-Joe


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

A taller fence and a video camera. Like some others said.... thats why I live out in the boonies....


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

My son worked in an assisted living facility for years with people like you described. He has that when one of them threatened him, sometimes with a fork or knife, it didn't matter how big they were, he had to stand up to them and they would back down. He only weighs about 125 lbs. It's kind of like a dog in a pack challenging the dominant male. You have to stand your ground.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

what is she afraid of anyway?......is she allergic?


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

No_Bivy said:


> what is she afraid of anyway?......is she allergic?



Being allergic would be probably the only justifiable reason for her freaking out (not spraying them, freaking out). I know there are some people who simply cannot be convinced of anything, but from a neighborly point of view:

-ask her why she feels so strongly against the bees and what you can do reasonably to appease her.
-explain they are not aggressive unless provoked.
-explain even if they were a half mile away and she didn't know about it, they would show up in her yard
-explain that keeping them comfortable in their hives is the best way to keep them from swarming and moving into her house.

From a non-neighborly point of view I like many of the ideas already given:

-Keep a journal of events, this establishes a pattern of behavior
-Build natural or artificial barriers that cause her to have to enter your property.
-Warn her not to enter your property or damage your property via certified mail. Let her know in this letter that legal action will be taken if she violates your rights as a citizen and property owner. 
-If you want you can demand restitution in or out of court. This may just aggrivate her and force her to "get back" at you.
-Motion cameras (such as game cameras) can capture her entering your property.
-If she does enter your property (or her son), contact law enforcement after this letter has been sent. Provide a copy of the letter to the cops, and have them write a criminal trespass citation (or whatever you may call it in your state). This will provide the paperwork so that if she comes on your property, you call the cops, and she gets a trespassing charge. 
-Every time you see your bees in her yard, spray her garden with herbicide, and tell her you are training the bees to stay in their yard! (Just kidding, that one was meant to cheer you up)

One thing I would not avoid is documenting these issues with your local authorities. Sometimes isolated incidences will make the cops believe that you have both had bad days and things will blow over. If you can establish a pattern of behavior on her part for them to see clearly, then dealing with getting them out there and on your side will be a breeze. 

A cop will look the other way once and let her slide, but not if he's coming out there every week.

Last but not least--make sure you are not violating any local codes or laws by keeping bees where you are, and make sure there are no other oddball laws that can come back to bite you. I would hate for you to bring attention to the topic, only to lose or have to relocate your bees, even though she is clearly in the wrong.

Good Luck!


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Hobie said:


> Get a dedicated notebook and write down every incident. Times, dates, details. May come in handy later, and you will not be able to remember.


If you are going to keep a book, then it needs to have a sewn binding like a composition notebook.
Do not tare out any pages.
Only write on one side of a page.
Date every entry.
If you write something that you do not like, cross it out with a single line.
DO NOT ERASE ANYTHING!

This will allow your book to become a legal document.

Any correspondance should be certified/return receipt and cc'd to what ever authority you will be dealing with, ie: cheif of police, town or city attorney, etc.

Now I'm not a lawyer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i would get a can of pepper spray ,the kind for hiking in bear country and i would spray her and her son in the face.i am having some neighbor problems myself.not bees though.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

if it was me I would shake the hive down to 1 deep and close entrance, when I seen her come outside I would start hitting the hive with a stick, when she come toward me I would throw it at her then watch opcorn: so the bee's can get revenge also. :applause: 


NO,NO,NO Truthfully I would sue her for replacement value (new) for all equipment (not half, you didn't ask for this) plus the bee's you losed plus the time you miss without any bee's and this years harvest from that hive, she is grown and needs to be responsible for her actions. she did it and needs to pay you for it! if you dont get that keep a tab on what she owes, cost her when you can until even, war is nothing, you didn't start it but you can finish it. just dont do nothing to get yourself in trouble unless you can get away with it  

a little secret, move the bee's and raise hornets in your yard!!!!


----------



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

*Crazy Neighbor*

WoW This must have really hit a nerve. So many replys so fast. 

Here is what I planned to do as Soon as I can do it. Move hive to the other side of my house where she cant' see it from her side unless she goes out into the ally and looks for it.

I'm going to do an inventory as I move the other hive stuff to another location in the yard. 
that way I will know know just how much of what I need to get replacement prices cost for if or when it comes to that.

I also pan on leaving a hive set up in he old location or somewhere where she can see it. This will be made up of some of my oldest crap hives so it won't matter. I'll put a feeder on it so she'll see activity. Can you say Bait? The Security camera is something I am looking into. I want as much proof as I can get if them spraying poison on my property as I can get before I have to go to court. I already have her statment to the cop. I can go out and fill a mayson jar with dead bees. 

The way I figure it, the cost of replacement hive boxs, frames and Labor to paint and asmeble sould be considered.
Empty fully drawn out comb should have a valoue no less than the price of the frame and the weight of wax + ?
Any frames with honey should be frame + weight valoue of wax + total weight of honey X market price for Unprocessed honey. That can be a little expencive at the home brew stores or farmers markets. I know it cost more than the bulk filtered stuff you get at the store.
Cost of top and bottom boreds + paint and labor 

She's going to to nuts in a few weeks when the 3 citris trees in her yard are in full bloom.
I'm sure I'm goping to be blamed for all the bees flying around her trees.

I do plan on building the wall higher. I also plan to plant some Clover in the back and front side yard. It's something I've been planning on doing anyway for a while so wny not now?


Heres a little background on my Neighbor. 

She says she is Allergic go bees. Normally I'd take a persons word for it. Not her. THe math dosn't add up. I know for a fact that she can tell all kinds of lies and believe every word of it. she can convincer herself of anything to be true if she wants to. I believe she has some kind of fear of Bees and bugs in general. Three examples of this. When her oldest child, her doughter was younger, she was very afraid of bugs. Yeah. I know it's a girl thing. But this was a little more than that. She'd get hestarical if she saw a cricket of if one got on her. She was like this up until about 12 of 13. This kind of extream reaction in a kid that young is not normal. It is learned. She probibly got it fgrom her mom and maybe renforced by other members if the family that gave her attention when she was action up like this. A conditioned responce. Now she's in her early 20's and dosn't have that problem. I guess she grew out of it.
When they were first moving in, the ladys sone moved in a few weeks before his mom. One night I was over there talking to him and he was laughing about how he was in the process of bub bombing the storage shed out back. I asked him why he'd bother since the only thing that lives out there is the lawn mower and some tools. He said because there were bugs in there. One of the first things I noticed when they moved in was a new bug zapper that they hung on the patio. Ok. so they don't like mesquito's I thought. a few days later I'm talking to the kid again and again, he said he was bug bombing the shed because he saw a sewer roach in there. I asked him if he got off by doing this and he just laughed his normal nervous laugh. a little while later he saw a sewer roach crawling up the side of the house and grabbed a can of bug spray he had left on the table and sprayed the bug. He didn't just zap the bug, he sprayed it until it fell off the wall. a good 10 to 15 second. I asked him if it was dead enough yet. He laughed his nervous laugh again and said, "Yeah I think so." I was being sarcastic and told him he'd better hit it again just to be sure. He laughed. but he looked for it for a second. I think if he could have seen it in the dark he would have sprayed it again. At the time I thought he was just being weird because he was bored. Now I think he's got a few issues.

So she says shes allergic. I dont' belive her. I just think she had a fear of bees.
Aside from my opinion of her being nuts, there are few reasions I have to believe she is not allergic. (1) back whan I was a little kid and she was probibly high school age, her dad had at least 2 beehives in their back yard. I know there were there for several years. Now. I ask you guys this qyestion. What father would put bee hives in his back yard if he knew his child could die from a single bee sting? I come up with only two logical answers to this question. A, he wouldn't. B He dosn't like his kid and was hoping for an accedent. Normally I'd find the second answer hard to believe but now that I know alot more about his kid I think it possable. 
in know for a fact that she cooks with honey and uses bees wax to make lip bolms and other stuff. 
The few people I know who have allergies to bee stings are also allergic to honey and bees wax. The one lady I talked to told me about a reaction she had once to a dry mead she had once tasted. 
So, for me, the math dosn't add up to being allergic but points to a fear issue. Yeah. I know that fear is a real issue for those people with it. But it's not going to kill her. She'll just go nuts, hyperventalate until she passes out then breath normally again until she wakes up. 
I could go on and on with examples of the drama she as cause to the family and how annoying her son has been almost all his life. And how the grand parrents have babied him all this time. Thats not really the issue. She's nuts and he's not been tought to know any better.




jesuslives31548 said:


> 12 + Bird shot...... j/k, you ever thought about some AHB'S? Sorry had to add that too.QUOTE]
> 
> I have both. tust me. I have thought about the 12 since I was a little kid and she used to pick on me then.
> 
> ...


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Ross said:


> According to one site I googled, in Arizona it is "a Class 6 felony to apply pesticides on property you do not own without an SPCC license." I suggest you read here then contact the county attorney and the attorney general for relief.
> http://www.sb.state.az.us/


This is your best route and inventory all the equipment and price it plus new bees at replacement cost. Then take it a step further. Explain that because the area was poisoned you were denied use of your property. Check with the DA on this also. You may be able to have her charged with illegal search and seizure (seizure of the use of your yard though poisoning). Check with an attorney for the amount you can sue for regarding this violation of your civil rights. Additionally, because you are not sure of what was used and the extent of the poison you should call your doctor and get the price of a full exam to include extensive toxicology tests and include this in the suit. Further you should contact a hazard waste cleanup corporation and get the price of a hazard waste clean up..which should include the excavation of your contaminated soil and the grass and replacement of each with clean fill and new sod. Lastly apply for a restraining order against your neighbor from any and all contact. This way if she does contact you in the future or comes onto your property you can have her arrested for violation of the restraining order. 

Unless she has a lot of money she will have to sell her house to pay for the judgment against her...so this may also be a good way to get her moved. :applause:


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

What ever you decide to do, if it don't work I know a guy who knows a guy.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not sure about the hazardous waste clean up. I knew a lady that had a neighbor that sprayed the fence line on their property line and killed one of their trees and the lawn in that area. They contacted police, police wouldn't do anything, civil matter. 
They contacted EPA, EPA said since it's on their property, they are responsible for clean up costs. I don't know what eventually happened, but you could end up in a similar situation.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

You have the police report. Take her to small claims court. Get a judgement with a time limit for its payment. When it isn't paid, report the judgement, (send a copy with expired time limit,) to all three credit monitoring companies. She will not be able to use her credit card or purchase any major item on credit until she pays you - credit frozen for seven years in our state. She will either pay you or move out of state.


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

Show-me said:


> What ever you decide to do, if it don't work I know a guy who knows a guy.


Yeah, I think I've met a guy that knows a guy that knows who you're talking about. He does good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## JaiPea (Sep 27, 2005)

Advice: Unless you are legal with your bees I would be very careful about this coming to the attention of any city bureaucrats. Being on record with the police may not be a good thing if this escalates. 

Definitely Not Advice: Give her a large jar of last year's honey and check on how she liked it a few weeks later. Offer her another jar and be sure to say something like "I'm glad you enjoyed it, it came from the bees next to the fence." A little later mention that the bees have never been 'quite the same' since she sprayed and you have no idea what kind of poison was in the spray.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I had this problem once
if it's legal in your area, get chickens
get old english game bantams
get more roosters than hens
they'll crow like crazy at 4:00 AM and the neighbor will move away
then you can have chicken stew and get some sleep
mmmmmmmm

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Bryon.............. Nothing I can say hasn't been said.
But I gotta toss in my 2 cents.

*Stay away from courts. *You may very well get a 
judgment for a couple hundred bucks in a small
claims court.

Then you'll have to collect, and that is time consuming
and more often then not, fruitless.

*What's your time worth??????* Plan on devoting 30 to 40
hours if you follow the "revenge" plan. Plus the expense
of cameras, etc.

*This crazy isn't going to change.* You never, ever,
get even with crazy people. And end up pretty 
crazy yourself.

*Move the hives *to the farthest spot or better yet,
move them to another location.

Good luck and so sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

*Crazy Neighbor*



Sundance said:


> Bryon.............. Nothing I can say hasn't been said.
> But I gotta toss in my 2 cents.
> 
> *Stay away from courts. *You may very well get a
> ...




Yeah. there is that old saying about never fighting with stupid people. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experiance. 

I Went o the store the other night and there were a couple cops parked out front so I thought i'd ask them a few questions about where to go to get a copy of the report and how to file charges if I need to. The cop told me that since the call was a minor demestic despute that there wouldnt' be any report taken. It's not really worth their time he said. 

I was working out in the back yard a couple nights ago and they were out in their back yard. They were removing a Bait trap they had made out of a plastic bottle. I guess she figures she can kill the bees that way. Later it looked like they were installing a security cam in the shed. it sounded like they were playing with a signal meter for a wireless camera. This whole deal must be driving her nuts. Tonight I found that bait trap on top of the wall. 

I know that her credit has been bad since her devorce about 15 years ago or more. I remembor she got stuck with over 40 grand in Creadit card debt at the time. I also know she's never had more than a dead end job in her life and those dosnt' last more than a few years. 

I Did go to Home depot tonight and got a few rolls of that Bamboo privacy screeing that you see in gardens. it's 6 feet tall and I got enough to go around my yard. That would force any bees flying into her yard to fly over it and over her head where she probibly wont' notice them as much. 

My next plan in to plant White Dutch clover in the front side yards and the back. 

the back yard can wait. I have a project that I've been wanting to do that requires a jack hammer to bust up the old concrete sidewalk that hte bee hives are on now and replace it with pavors. She works nights and sleeps days. I hope she gets her bueaty sleep now because she's going to need it later. I wonder what she's going to be like when the citris trees in her yard are in full bloom.

I thought about chickens. I dont' think it's legal to have chickens where I am but you wouldnt' knwo that from looking around. there are alot of mexicans in my area and alot of them have chickens. I hear the roosters all the time day or night. there was even a rooster in my front yard a few weeks ago making a hell of a lot of noise. I guess it was lost and was looking for the hens. that is something I have thought about thought. I don't know anything about chickens. I'll look into that. I wonder if the neighborhood cats would be a problem. with my luck, she'd find a way to poison the chickens too. 

I'll have to check into that when I go to the feed store to look for clover seed. I know they sell chickens, ducks, rabbits and all sorts of other stuff there.

as far as actually going after her, Because I'm so close friends with the rest of her family and still on good turms with them. I think I'm going to have to let the Carma Fairy take care of this one. Maybe I can arrange for some bad Carma to come her way. I got friends who got friends who know that that guy that does that thing with the thing. That shouldn't be a problem. The rest of the time I think I can screw with her head much more affectively than If I actually tried to screw with her openly. It's really easy to play on someones fears once you know what puttons to push. And all you have to do is plant a simple suggustion and let it have time to fester and then next thing ya know they are going nuts being parinoid. She can hate me all she wants. I won't lose any sleep over it.

I will have to clean up the place a little just in case the she calls the city on me. what I need are a couple of lambs to keep the weeds down. maybe I shoud add one of those to the list. 

Two lambs, two roosters, 2 hens, 2 hives, one ark. 12 hour CD of Bag pipe music.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Bryon said:


> Maybe I can arrange for some bad Carma to come her way. I got friends who got friends who know that that guy that does that thing with the thing.


Careful...your karma might just run over your dogma.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

taipantoo said:


> If you are going to keep a book, then it needs to have a sewn binding like a composition notebook.
> Do not tare out any pages.
> Only write on one side of a page.
> Date every entry.
> ...


How legit is this statement? Does this mean the spiral bound notebook, written (in ink) on two sides, that I have been keeping, is useless? The cops never told me anything like that.

As for the citrus trees, you need to read up on "attractive nuisance." Essentially she is attracting the bees into her yard with those trees, and can't blame and results on the bees or the beekeeper. (This is actually the only incident that I can think of where I might agree with "attractive nuisance," because it also does things like prohibit me from prosecuting trespassers if my property is an irresistably wonderful snowmobile path.)


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*artificial karma*

Let your hives swarm...sounds like she would freak if a swarm landed in one of her trees....maybe they would even find a nice home in the wall of her house.

Buy a bag of black thistle bird seed and sow it over the wall. Grows good and is nearly impossible to destroy even with constant mowing.

Go to your local garden center and buy a couple of the motion sensing water sprinklers. Set them in the yard so that when she walks near the wall she gets wet. 

Get a trail cam and set it up so that if she bothers the hive again you have pictures of it happening for evidence.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bryon said:


> I Did go to Home depot tonight and got a few rolls of that Bamboo privacy screeing that you see in gardens. it's 6 feet tall and I got enough to go around my yard. That would force any bees flying into her yard to fly over it and over her head where she probibly wont' notice them as much.


Backyard beekeepers, this should have been done before you even put bees in your hive. There are many posts in here about keeping bees in a residential area and making sure we are being responsible. The way to deal with this on a smaller scale is simply to put privacy fencing around the hive(s).



> My next plan in to plant White Dutch clover in the front side yards and the back.


It will look nice, but don't be disappointed when you don't see many bees working it. They will have bigger sources at their disposal.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not defending this lady at all. But non-beekeepers
in general have a pretty healthy fear of bees. It
may be irrational, but it's real.

Imagine a constant sortie of bees streaming over your
back yard during a flow............ Bees all over water
sources like pet dishes. Spilled pop........ beer.... etc.
It would have to be unnerving to say the least.

Anything you can do to direct the path away from her
yard is a bonus.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

From your description she sounds like her brain is not wired correctly. You have my sympathy. I had one of these two houses away and life was hell. She would put notes on neighbors doors saying that my wife, infant son and I entered her house and rearranged the curtains, etc. The cops would have to show up if she called and said there was nothing they could do. Even the district attorney couldn't do anything because there was a clause in the law that prevented him from taking action if the person calling in a false police report was mentally ill. I got some relief when I threaten her brothers who also owned the house she lived in with a law suit.

If she rents call the land lord and threaten to possible legal action if he renews her lease. If she owns, threaten to move and convert your property to section 8 rental. Tell her you are going to find the scariest section 8 tenants you can find. Then put a big sign in your yard for house for rent "Section 8 OK". Put an add in the paper to so some section 8 people will show up to see the house. Make sure she sees her future potential neighbors.  Really if she owns, you might as well move. Life is too short to live next to a nut job.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Bryon said:


> I have ....severl stacks of unused Hive boxs and stuff stacked there too. (A swarm moved into one of those stacks last summer.)
> The AHB is about all we have here in Phoenix. that is why I have been very careful not to mess with the hive until late at night when the bees can't fly around very far.


I am NOT siding with the nut case, and I won't repeat the good advice on how to deal with her, BUT.......
it sounds to me like you are knowingly keeping AHB in your back yard and that seems to me to be asking for problems. I would not be trying to figure out whether or not to sue the neighbor, I would be worried about someone suing _me_. AHB are not just a danger to those allergic, but small children and pets in the neighborhood as well.
Sheri


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd ignore any advice about getting chickens, especially roosters to annoy her. Get chickens if and when you want chickens for their own value. Get a rooster if and when you want to wake up at 5 am or earlier every morning.

Kind of like telling a chicken owner with a nut-case neighbor to simply get honey bees to annoy her. Any animal requires its own degree of care and an investment in time, money and learning. There is a very small return on investment when revenge is the ultimate goal.

Wayne


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Do everything listed above to protect your bees, move them, build a fence, keep accurate records of the events...
Then requeen with really gentle stock like cordovans, wait a few brood cycles, walk over to her house with honey and a veil in hand and offer to show her what happens inside that box in your yard. You will most likely be turned down but my hunch is that things will get alot freindlier. You can cuss her all the way back to your house if it makes it easier to swallow.
Take the high road and keep good records.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I am NOT siding with the nut case, and I won't repeat the good advice on how to deal with her, BUT.......
> it sounds to me like you are knowingly keeping AHB in your back yard and that seems to me to be asking for problems. I would not be trying to figure out whether or not to sue the neighbor, I would be worried about someone suing _me_. AHB are not just a danger to those allergic, but small children and pets in the neighborhood as well.
> Sheri


what makes you assume that?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sheri had a great point, and I overlooked it.

Bryons own description: 

"*The AHB is about all we have here in Phoenix.* that is why I have been very careful not to mess with the hive until late at night when the bees can't fly around very far."

If these are AHB then it is your responsibility to get
rid of them ASAP. Nuts as she may be if I lived in
town and the guy over my fence had AHB I'd be 
tempted to pick up a bug bomb..........

Bryon......... Are they, or are they not AHB?????
Are they super aggressive??


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

When I read his discription I did not interpret that he was keeping AHBs. I think what he is saying is that because their is a lot of AHB in the area, people are afraid. So in order to maintain a low profile he works his hive at night when the bees are less active and neighbors will not see a bunch of bees in the air when he opens the hive. 

To think that a backyard beek could keep a hive of AHB in a hive in a neighborhood is ludacris. He would not have been able to install the bees himself without killing a dozen neighbors.

She would not been able to pop the top on the bug spray can, much less walk up to the wall. We have all seen footage of AHB research labs.....you can't get within 25 yards of those hives without setting them off.

Byron: for your own protection send a sample into the lab for genetic testing and keep the results filed away somewhere. I don't for a minute believe you have AHBs in your hive, but if you did you need to know for sure because keeping them would be a crime and if they hurt anybody it would be a felony.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

bluegrass said:


> When I read his discription I did not interpret that he was keeping AHBs......... He would not have been able to install the bees himself without killing a dozen neighbors.


He says he DID NOT install these, they were a _swarm_.
Swarms of AHB can be very workable, like any swarm. It is when they get larger they can be a problem. 
I am not saying they _are_ AHB, it just seems the OP is suggesting they might be. Perhaps I misconstrued his post, but if in the OP's own words "AHB is about all we have in Phoenix", well, who am I to argue with him? I am just counseling caution, the best route if there is a _chance_ they might be AHB.
Sheri


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Bryon said:


> I would hook up an elect. fence making the part that they could spray insectiside on real close loops:}:} hook it up to your house current:}:}
> 
> That will stop whom ever is doin it I bet:}:}
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

MapMan said:


> I This could easily escalate into an all-out war with her and her son, and you don't want enemies for neighbors. We had one of those psychos growing up, who'd throw bricks over the fence at us kids (we were 4-6 years old at the time).
> 
> MM



My next door nabior told me that he would kick my butt if I was old enough:}:}

so when I got out of the service I ran into him at a bar,,, He paid for all the drinks that night hehehehehhe

never did try to kick my butt but I sure tryed to get him into tryin.



JB:}


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

J-Bees said:


> I would hook up an elect. fence making the part that they could spray insectiside on real close loops:}:} hook it up to your house current:}:}
> 
> That will stop whom ever is doin it I bet:}:}
> 
> JB:}


Avoid advice that could potentially murder your neighbors and subject you to charges of criminal negligence or homicide. A six year old girl in TX was killed by an electric fence that a neighbor put up in their residential neighborhood. He wired it as JB suggests and it killed the girl instantly.

Advice like this needs to come with a warning. There are obviously people that will follow it with tragic consesquences.

Wayne


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> He says he DID NOT install these, they were a _swarm_.
> Swarms of AHB can be very workable, like any swarm. It is when they get larger they can be a problem.
> I am not saying they _are_ AHB, it just seems the OP is suggesting they might be. Perhaps I misconstrued his post, but if in the OP's own words "AHB is about all we have in Phoenix", well, who am I to argue with him? I am just counseling caution, the best route if there is a _chance_ they might be AHB.
> Sheri


Actually he said he has a hive and a stack of equipment that a swarm moved into....he goes on to say she is spraying the hive... He did not say that the hive is from a swarm.

I will put this out there until we get clarification from byron on all this: If the said hive is AHB their agressive traits may be bred down from cross breeding, however; that is a temporary state and hybrid AHB quickly regress back to full African temperment. If these bees are AHB (proven by genetic testing) they need to be destroyed... if they are a little hot now, they will be a lot hot within a year or so and could really hurt somebody.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

This erks me! Why are neighbors such a pain? I have to go back and read all the posts but I couldn't help but say something. I have a problem neighbor too. I'm getting my first bees in April and in the past my neighbor has told me he (in the past ) has killed bees in his yard because he didn't like see them all over his plants. Dahh: scratch: I told him how good they are for us and did not tell him I am getting bees. I am even going to put color on my boxes so he can't see them well.

You, my friend need first to put a sign in her direction "No Transpassing" (Any Attorney will tell you that) and to have a video watch your boxes. Or if you see her in your yard snap a picture and call the police to have her Arrested. Let them take her downtown and see how she likes it behind bars for awhile. I'll loan you one of my Warlock Doberman to tie by your boxes. See how close she wants to come the boxes then.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

Another thing, you don't need a real rooster just make a tape of a rooster crowing. Play it in her direction and let her think you have chickens. Make sure it is out of sight so if she comes outside she can't see it. If the police come simply tell them, "No officer I do not have chickens and never have". You won't be lying. There are many ways to cook her goose. The more she asks for it, I'd let her have it. But if you do have African bees you would be smart to get rid of them. They need to be killed but not good honey bees. Are they African? :s


----------



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

This hive showed up about 6 months ago. It was a swarm that moved into a small stack of hive boxed I have. I assume they have HAB genetics because it's safer to assume the worst that assume nothing is wrong. Thats why I only mess with the hive at night. less chance of problems and more time for the bees to calm down if there is a problem.

This hive has shown no signs of being agressive at all. I've done yard work often enough that if it was I would have known it by now. I'm also out side doing stuff enough that I'd see should see if something is wrong. I've had a hot hive that we kept on a farm about 50 miles away. That one you couldn't bump the hive with out them coming out to see whats going on. We'd knock on the hive a few time then hose down the entrance with a sprayer full of soapy water. when they stopped coming out we'd hit it again and sparay them again until we could bang on the hive all we wanted with out getting a reponce. That one wouldn't take a new queen. They'd requeen themself as soon as they could. We tried every trick we could find. we ended up killing just killing them. Still, even with how annoying they were, they still wen't as mean as the ones you hear about on the news. the wost I've ever see the bees was when we worked that hot hive first and then did the other 11. by the time we were done we had 12 hives of farely pissed off bees. After that we worked the hot hive last and had no issues after that. Nothing a little soap and water didn't fix. They wer still more trouble than they were worth. I was going to take this hive out there too until my friend who I've been bee keeping with desided he's had enough and dosn't want to do it anymore. It's too long of a drive each way for little or no return. I think we have 2 hives left out there. The others died.

If this hive showed any signs of being the least bit aggressive I would have killed it by now. I'm more worried about the other people in the neighborhood than I am the Psycho. I should probibly just get rid of the bees and give up the idea all togather. I don't know what this Psycho will do next. I can't have her doing something stupid and pissing off the hive. she won't be the one who gets stung. it would be someone else who has no idea whats going on.

I'd love to get ahold of some of those nice tempered, demestic bees I keep hearing about. You know the ones. The ones you see in all the bee keeping videos where the guy is working the hive in hive in his bare hands and they produce perfictly drawn out frames. 

To hear the old timers talk at the local bee keepers meetings, everyone has AHB to some degree or another now days. The Migratory bee keepers have spread them all over the place. They say you can requeen them but I haven't had any luck at it. 

On the bright side of things, I dont' need to get an annoying bird. The Mexican family on the other side of the Psycho has a bird that makes noise all day long. It lives just inside their car port, and right accross from the Psychos bedroom window. between that and their two little Yap dogs that bark at everything, I think I've got the annoying pet angle coverd. 

I've got the hive moved to the other side of the house. I've got almost all the other stuff moved.

The Psycho hasn't been seen in several days. Last time I saw her she saw me and went straight back into the hosue. She won't doing anything while I'm around to confront her. If she does anything she'll do it when I'm not around. 

After reading about the Clover, It still seems like a good idea even if the bees ignore it. It's supposed to keep other weeds from growing and thats really what I'm after. Something I can let grow and not have to worry about as much. I hate cutting the grass. I'd rather borrow a couple lambs from a friend for a few days at a time and let them eat their fill. 

I don't understand people. They will plant things in their yard or garden then complain that they don't like the bugs that they attract. If it wasn't for the bugs, most of those plants wouldn't be around in the first place. They both evolved to depend on ach other to live. Bugs pollenate the plants so they can produce fruit and seed to reproduce themselves. Some Good Bugs eat other Bad bugs that would eat the plant and cause it not to grow. Some ugly bugs that no one likes turn into pretty bugs that everyone likes. Look at Butterflies. Lady bugs. what are you going to do? squash all the ugly bugs? 

My advice for people like the psycho that moved in next to me is this, if you don't like flies, don't crap in your yard. But if you build your home next to a dairy, don't complain about the flys. She knew I had bees before she even bought the house.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Bryon:

Like you asked - "what are you going to do? squash all the ugly bugs?"

You live in a neighborhood of the city which it appears is changing demographics to the types of people who you can't tolerate. My advice: Move! (or invite them all over for a BBQ, and get to know them better!)

My place in the country is pure heaven , I tell 'ya...

MM


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

If you have the can of bug spray if she used it in a manner inconsistant with its labeling you could probably have her fined for that as well when you take her to court


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bryon said:


> She knew I had bees before she even bought the house.


Don't know if you answered this yet or not, does the city know you have bees and are you legally allowed to keep them there?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Bryon said:


> To hear the old timers talk at the local bee keepers meetings, everyone has AHB to some degree or another now days. The Migratory bee keepers have spread them all over the place. They say you can requeen them but I haven't had any luck at it.


I actually used to believe the same thing. But the USDA bee lab has a publication out that says they have not found any AHB genetics anywhere east of Texas or north of Sountern California/Nevada. The AHB in souther florida is the only population moved by migrators and they are landlocked by the climate north of thier range

They have also published that their research is showing that AHB cannot survive anywhere that recieves more than 50 inches of rain spread out over a year. They don't know why yet. Apparently they can handle a rainy season in a tropical climate, but not rainfall all year long over 50 inches.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/Publications.htm?seq_no_115=133427


----------



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

Barry said:


> Don't know if you answered this yet or not, does the city know you have bees and are you legally allowed to keep them there?



Yeah. But thats kind of a gray area. I have the required amount of land the city requires. But the City pretty much covers their butt in the code by saying in the very fist paragraph that you can pretty much do what ever you want if we haven't alreayd told you you can't, up until such time as it becomes a problem and then we find out about it and have to do something about it. 

The old guy that used to live next door would always call the city on me for what ever reason he could. He called the city on me when I first got bees about about 5 years ago. then again every spring when the Citris was in bloom (Long after I moved all my bees out to buckeye.) So the inspecter would come out, give me the normal crap about playing nice with the neighbors and cit me for weeds or junk or something unrelated to bees. one year a I had to go to court 3 times becuase the new inspector was too Gung Ho when he started and didn't know when to pick his fights. By the time of my last trial date, he had created so much extra work for himself he was spending all his time in court and had no time to follow up on anything. We had a nice chat about that and he understood that you don't need to go by the book and couse problems for people. Now we have a pretty good working relationship. Not haveing bees didn't keep the old guy from complainig every time he saw bees in his yard. He'd knew I had them somewhere. Thats why I piled all tehat hive stuff right next to that wall. He couldn't see it if he just looked over into my yard. He'd have to came over and stuck his head over the wall to look. The less he saw the less he complained. I just never gave him much attention unless he wasin my face about something and that normally ended with me offering to put my foot up his butt if he didn't get off my property and mind his own buisness, Normally he'd have his rant and then run in side. Sometimes I'd get a visit from the city in a few days after that.

I thought it was a sign or something that these bees would show up a few days after he passed away. It was a sign all right. The sign said, "Beware of stupid people."


----------



## Bryon (Mar 29, 2005)

bluegrass said:


> I actually used to believe the same thing. But the USDA bee lab has a publication out that says they have not found any AHB genetics anywhere east of Texas or north of Sountern California/Nevada. The AHB in souther florida is the only population moved by migrators and they are landlocked by the climate north of thier range
> 
> They have also published that their research is showing that AHB cannot survive anywhere that recieves more than 50 inches of rain spread out over a year. They don't know why yet. Apparently they can handle a rainy season in a tropical climate, but not rainfall all year long over 50 inches.
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/Publications.htm?seq_no_115=133427



I've wondered about that. From what I remeber, AHB are everywhere south of the us border. many areas down there get way more rain than 50 inches a year. 

whats the deal with the 50 inches of rain? Could it be that the only places in the US that get 50+ inches of rain a year also get cold too? Maybe the AHB can handle wet but not cold and wet. 

I don't know. All I do know is that where I am, it's warmer and dryer than that most of the time. AHB seem to be everywhere around here.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a great great uncle who had problems like you are having you may have hear of him, his name was Randall McCoy. This Hatfield fellow and him did not see I eye to eye. Hope if works out for you. Fueding is in my blood I would have a good time driving her even more nuts!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Bryon said:


> I've wondered about that. From what I remeber, AHB are everywhere south of the us border. many areas down there get way more rain than 50 inches a year.


I think the theory is that they are only in places in South America that has a rainy season and a dry season. I always thought there was a bunch of rain forest down there:s


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

*Seriously, you have to try hard to be a good neighbor so others don't have reason to attack you. If you tuck your bees in somewhere they aren't as noticeable yet not near the boundry line, keep your yard neat, no junk all around, cut the clover and all your grass so they can't complain. No swearing at or vulgarness to them. When/if the police come be calm, let them see you are not the problem. This lady has crossed the line and needs to pay for her actions. She had NO right to harm your property and press that while improving on yourself. Wish you the best ! :applause:*


----------



## mandtalklina1982 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Let Her Face the Consequences of Her Actions*

sorry for replying so late in this thread but your story is quite funny and amazing, maybe you should post it here http://www.rightmove.co.uk/news/articles/rightmove-news/win-vouchers-for-your-funny-property-stories who knows maybe you can win that voucher.


----------



## tonysea (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Let Her Face the Consequences of Her Actions*

Every village seems to have an idiot! God bless you for not punching her in the throat i don't think i could have been that patient,i too have a lunatic neighbor,but im blessed as she is lazy as can be and sleeps most all day, (on our dime the taxpayer) but i don't trust her as far as i can throw her and the wife's little yippy dog will let me know if someones is close to the fence,then i let my German Shepard out and that seems to solve problems with nosey nelly. If you can id move the apiary,buy a video camera and a chihuahua,good luck.


----------

